# Starting a little training program - what you think?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Suggest that you remove the target, get a little closer and focus on executing good shots.

Get closer because it's hard to avoid aiming at something on the bale even at 5 yards. Two or three yards is usually good. Just enough for your stabilizer to clear. 

Then focus on one part of your form at a time on each shot. Try to shoot a good shot overall, but focus your mind on performing one thing absolutely perfectly on each arrow. 

From your post, you know what a good shot feels like. Work with a goal of achieving it 100% of the time.

Also, read this: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1675022

Then read the part of Bernie's book that descibes the Bridge when you think that you are ready to aim at something.

I'm doing much the same thing now that league is over for the year. Hopefully, I can get through the program before 3D & Field start.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will keep that in mind - I do a great deal of blind baling already.

Anyways shot well today. I think all in all I shot better today than yesterday but I did shank the 54th shot. For 59X.....not really sure what happened. The shot felt good, and then it was a "flyer"


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

59X again today - I lost some concentration somewhere in the early stages and shanked one.

Took a few minute break and came back and shoot some serious inside out arrows. So that felt good.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been told that a 59X archer is really just a 60X archer that didn't let down that one time.

If you are shooting anything over 50X's, you have it in you to shoot 60. Why aren't you? In most cases it's the mental part of shooting. The tedium of thinking and doing exactly the same shot sequence 65 times (including 5 shot warm up) is not easy. 

Your opinion?

Allen


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

To be honest it was a little mental struggle getting into the groove.

But that one shot I cannot explain. It went off smooth - only thing I may have or could see happening was I got a little to strong with my bow shoulder as it went high left (im right handed)

remember Im only doing this at 9-10 yds. I kind of have a plan. When I get this down and shoot 3 days in a row of 60X I will back up a few yds.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well moved up to 5 yds and got the 60X

Was nice actually for the most part the shots were going off great and I was just zoning out and aiming. Trying to get that feeling mentally and subconsciously all the time. Been doing a lot of blind bail the past few days.

Now to back up a few yds.


----------

